# 2013 Cruze LT Subframe repair



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Seems like GM needed a gasket on these pans. But they said “due to precise tolerances” they didn’t. Anyway, I’d go to a private mechanic and have it diagnosed.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

gt_cristian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I took my 2013 Cruze LT to the dealership for diagnostics due to a popping on the front of the car. Going over bumps at low speeds, braking, accelerating from a stop, turning at low speed. They say the bushings are really worn out and they are asking for $1900 for repairs. They also found the oil pan is leaking so there goes another $400.
> 
> ...


Did they show you what part is worn out? Not the motor mounts right? The actual rubber mount the frame of the car sits on??


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks! I called them again and asked for more details. They say they can't replace the bushings and they need to replace the front subframe. That the bulk of the price right there. It sound overkill. I have not abused this car by any means and I took care of it the best I could. This just sounds crazy to have to replace that whole piece.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

They said it is not the motor mounts, but the bushings in the subframe.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

gt_cristian said:


> Thanks! I called them again and asked for more details. They say they can't replace the bushings and they need to replace the front subframe. That the bulk of the price right there. It sound overkill. I have not abused this car by any means and I took care of it the best I could. This just sounds crazy to have to replace that whole piece.


This part?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Shroomie said:


> This part?


I have not seen it, they called me to explain the issue. I will go pick it up after-hours so chances are they won't be able to show me what they saw. I won't spend that much money without a second opinion, that's certain.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

You have 2 on the front and on the back behind the front wheels, look like this.. mine are blue. Reference so you can check em


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I see, thank you! I wonder how dangerous it is driving with those rubber bushings damaged. They make it sound like my engine and transmission will fall off. To get that repaired, they said they need to maintain the engine from underneath and from above. I'll pick it up tomorrow and post their diagnostic. Thanks again!


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

gt_cristian said:


> I see, thank you! I wonder how dangerous it is driving with those rubber bushings damaged. They make it sound like my engine and transmission will fall off. To get that repaired, they said they need to maintain the engine from underneath and from above. I'll pick it up tomorrow and post their diagnostic. Thanks again!


Where can I get a brand new subframe for a 12 eco


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Not sure if this is what your looking for?






Suspension Components for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

15CruzeTD said:


> Not sure if this is what your looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Being that the subframe is bolted in I doubt the whole cradle will just fall out, especially with the cars weigh on it. Do they need to be fixed, yes but it’s very odd they can’t just drop the cradle (the have the jack for it) then just replace the bushing.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> ...but it’s very odd they can’t just drop the cradle ([they] have the jack for it) then just replace the bushing.


Yes, the linked page shows the bushings available separately without needing to buy the whole sub-frame.

Before we conclude the shop is trying to rip off gt_cristian , he should talk to the service writer first to better understand the need for an entire subframe. Perhaps the bushing mounts on the frame are severely corroded or somehow damaged otherwise.

But, no doubt, on first read, like pandrad61, I was thinking 'WTF?'.

Doug

.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Yes, the linked page shows the bushings available separately without needing to buy the whole sub-frame.
> 
> Before we conclude the shop is trying to rip off gt_cristian , he should talk to the service writer first to better understand the need for an entire subframe. Perhaps the bushing mounts on the frame are severely corroded or somehow damaged otherwise.
> 
> ...


Rust could be a concern if in that environment. I’d think they would make a point of showing it to make customer aware of the danger. Heck Subaru has rusting control arms, a subframe isn’t out of the realm of possibility. However it’s vastly unlikely


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Talk to @atikovi, he has one for sale.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I took the car back today without getting anything done to it. Here is what their diagnostic report says:* Front rear bushings at the sub frame are moving inside of cups from worn bushing at sub frame. Recommend replacing sub frame and lower control arms.* This dealership looks pretty good compared to others. They charged me $99 for diagnostics and will provide this amount as a credit to get this fixed with them. I drove this car for 50K miles in Montreal, Canada, so rust is in the equation here. I had it rust-proofed yearly. Since, I put 33K miles on it in Dallas, TX.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

They should have shown it to you with pictures or took you to the lift to see first hand.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> They should have shown it to you with pictures or took you to the lift to see first hand.


I agree but I could not be there when they looked at it. I took a picture of the bushing. One thing I know, when it gets humid outside, it doesn't pop. So I used some 3M Silicone spray right there to see if it makes a difference. The bushing looks finefrom the outside.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

gt_cristian said:


> I agree but I could not be there when they looked at it. I took a picture of the bushing. One thing I know, when it gets humid outside, it doesn't pop. So I used some 3M Silicone spray right there to see if it makes a difference. The bushing looks finefrom the outside.
> 
> View attachment 288551


Spray them all, top and bottom. You only sprayed the bottom in this photo


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get the bushings/subframe issue resolved before the oil pan. I've had oil pans start leaking at the seal after too the engine wasn't properly held in place during other work.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I sprays some 3M silicone everywhere around the bushing and it made no difference. I was thinking if retorquing the bolts all around the frame would help. I read some other users had this done but my dealership said there's no reason to do that. Maybe a private mechanic would do it for me. It is indeed a weird issue especially for a car that has been taken care of all this time.


----------

